# What type am I?



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Several people here have questioned my classification as INTP, and I myself have wondered if it really fits. When I read the descriptions, I think INTP fits very well, but I have begun to notice other undertones, such as Sensing. 

So what do you think? Discuss.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

You're an ESFJ, obviously.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

INTP without a doubt. You're starting to develop your tertiary function Extroverted Sensing, which might be why you're starting to see undertones of it.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

duh isfj!
jking.
we are all balanced differently when it comes to our temperaments.
Like bear said we have a dominate 4, but we can have different levels of those 4.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Trope said:


> You're an ESFJ, obviously.


*Damn it! You stole my idea. I was thinking about voting ESFJ.*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Trope said:


> You're an ESFJ, obviously.


Yup, you saw right through me. =P


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Damn it! You stole my idea. I was thinking about voting ESFJ.*


I voted INTP.



Llixgrijb said:


> Yup, you saw right through me. =P


Honestly, you're the most stereotypical INTP here on the forum. Snarky, intelligent, and so on. There's no way I'd mistake you for another type and the apparent S-ness could simply be for the reason Shai has already stated.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, this turned out to be more boring than I thought. Everyone so far agrees on INTP. :dry:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> Well, this turned out to be more boring than I thought. Everyone so far agrees on INTP. :dry:


Because you are an INTP


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

"Because you are a*n* INTP"


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> "Because you are a*n* INTP"


thank u shai.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> thank u shai.


Hehe. :laughing:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

No worries


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Damn it! You stole my idea. I was thinking about voting ESFJ.*





Trope said:


> You're an ESFJ, obviously.


You're both sissies who can't follow through with your jokes! I voted ESFJ, before I saw any of this 

Definitely INTP.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, so I figure Zulban voted ESFJ and most of the rest voted INTP. Who voted ISTP?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

INTP, probably ENFJ when you're drunk ^^


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I did, I was trying to claim you as one of my own. We could always use more ISTPs


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> INTP, probably ENFJ when you're drunk ^^


lol, where'd you get the ENFJ from? Also, I cannot drink.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> lol, where'd you get the ENFJ from? Also, I cannot drink.


The basis is that I become (at least I think) ENFP when I drink (which is on occasion). I just kept your N.
Why can't you drink?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I can't stand the taste. I'll only ingest alcohol when it is cooked into food.


----------

